# Apple Watch S7 Pre-Order/Order Thread!



## SaMaster14

Who pulled the trigger today? And what “style” did you go for? 

Woke up 5am PST and put in my order. Should be here next Friday!









I am definitely a watch traditionalist, but I wear my AW at least 5 days a week when I am working out and at the gym, and work it into the rotation and wear it all day usually once a week, so having the Hermes option was nice (especially as it has the leather band and comes with an Hermes sport band for workouts).


----------



## BarracksSi

Not me, at least not yet. Might order one later this year — MrsBS is offering it as a "carrot" to motivate me to get Java-certified.


----------



## SaMaster14

BarracksSi said:


> Not me, at least not yet. Might order one later this year — MrsBS is offering it as a "carrot" to motivate me to get Java-certified.


I think the S7 was a big enough upgrade for me from a Series 4. Really excited about the larger screen real estate, and glad they kept curved edges.


----------



## BarracksSi

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the S7 was a big enough upgrade for me from a Series 4. Really excited about the larger screen real estate, and glad they kept curved edges.


Yeah, the leaked "renders" with the squared sides almost put me off. I'm glad it's still comfortably rounded.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I take it going Hermès is still the only way to get black stainless to match the black stainless link bracelet?

Why oh why won't Apple make the link bracelet in Ti? 😠


----------



## SaMaster14

watchcrank_tx said:


> I take it going Hermès is still the only way to get black stainless to match the black stainless link bracelet?
> 
> Why oh why won't Apple make the link bracelet in Ti?


And it appears that Apple is not making black stainless anymore except for the Hermes edition. 

My series 4 is black stainless with the black rubber sport band, and it was a normal release. Unsure why Apple took away the black stainless steel option. The only case I would consider, tbh. I’m not a fan of the silver (natural color) stainless, or the Ti for that matter. And I won’t entertain the aluminum since I want the sapphire crystal


----------



## Apoptosis

I ended up deciding to go with the Ti with golden leather strap. 
Considered silver SS with the same strap but for the small price increase up to Ti I couldn't really not go Ti right? 

Still feel a bit uneasy about spending so much on an Apple watch that will completely useless in 5-10 years.

Available options were really poor.

Has anyone tried the stainless steel bracelet? I'm pretty intrigued by it but for $550AU it seems like a poor buy when a lot of the material finishes don't match it anymore.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SaMaster14 said:


> And it appears that Apple is not making black stainless anymore except for the Hermes edition.


Our own @DougFNJ pointed this out in a video a generation or two back, I forget which one. It's not good.


Apoptosis said:


> Still feel a bit uneasy about spending so much on an Apple watch that will completely useless in 5-10 years.


*Years?* Brother, I envy you. I use it for health features and as an interface to a third party medical device, so I think in terms of what it can do for me *this year*.  That said, if you're seriously concerned with keeping the AW longterm and don't rely on each and every new feature, the functionality does seem to remain mostly the same for the average workflow for perhaps three to five years, with older workflows remaining valid, but surpassed by newer ones.


Apoptosis said:


> Has anyone tried the stainless steel bracelet? I'm pretty intrigued by it but for $550AU it seems like a poor buy when a lot of the material finishes don't match it anymore.


Haven't owned it, but have held and ogled it. It's amazing and obsoleted most forms of bracelets more or less instantly, or at least will as soon as Apple's patents run out. 😐 Add to that that Apple isn't making it except in 2 of their ever growing number of finishes.


----------



## Apoptosis

watchcrank_tx said:


> I use it for health features and as an interface to a third party medical device, so I think in terms of what it can do for me *this year*.


My main use is watch unlock these days... Though I really, really should be making use of the exercise and health features it offers!



watchcrank_tx said:


> the functionality does seem to remain mostly the same for the average workflow for perhaps three to five years, with older workflows remaining valid, but surpassed by newer ones.


This is definitely true - my series 5 is unlikely to be functionally obsolete any time soon but these definitely don't have the lifespan of equivalently priced mechanical watches. That said - I'm not sure where I'd get a $1300AU titanium mechanical watch anyway.



watchcrank_tx said:


> Apple isn't making it except in 2 of their ever growing number of finishes.


I just had a quick fiddle in the Apple Studio thing and the silver link bracelet end links don't match a single available case finish in series 7. Such a shame.


----------



## utzelu

Apoptosis said:


> I just had a quick fiddle in the Apple Studio thing and the silver link bracelet end links don't match a single available case finish in series 7. Such a shame.


I am pretty much sure the link bracelet works with S7. Apple says it is compatible with all cases from S3 and newer.


----------



## BarracksSi

Apoptosis said:


> I just had a quick fiddle in the Apple Studio thing and the silver link bracelet end links don't match a single available case finish in series 7. Such a shame.


What do you mean? The polished stainless case is still available, unchanged since 2015.


----------



## Apoptosis

utzelu said:


> I am pretty much sure the link bracelet works with S7. Apple says it is compatible with all cases from S3 and newer.


Oh yeah for sure they are compatible.



BarracksSi said:


> What do you mean? The polished stainless case is still available, unchanged since 2015.











To me that looks like bracelet and case are different colours/finishes. Doesn't look great imo (despite my Speedmaster sitting on my desk beside me also with different finish between case and bracelet...)

Ti and SS looks more jarring:


----------



## BarracksSi

Apoptosis said:


> Oh yeah for sure they are compatible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16170127
> 
> To me that looks like bracelet and case are different colours/finishes. Doesn't look great imo (despite my Speedmaster sitting on my desk beside me also with different finish between case and bracelet...)


You sound surprised. This isn’t a new thing. The brushed link bracelet and polished steel watch have been part of the lineup since the beginning. They look fine together.


----------



## Apoptosis

BarracksSi said:


> You sound surprised. This isn’t a new thing. The brushed link bracelet and polished steel watch have been part of the lineup since the beginning. They look fine together.


Yeah a little I guess. Never paid any attention to the higher end Apple watches or accessories until now.


----------



## BarracksSi

Apoptosis said:


> Yeah a little I guess. Never paid any attention to the higher end Apple watches or accessories until now.


My first two were in plain stainless steel (not black), and color-wise, they match the link bracelet and Milanese mesh. The “endlinks” of the bracelet are polished on their sides, so they blend with the watch body surface, too.

Some in-store pics from back in the day —


----------



## TraserH3

watchcrank_tx said:


> I take it going Hermès is still the only way to get black stainless to match the black stainless link bracelet?
> 
> Why oh why won't Apple make the link bracelet in Ti? 😠



I'm about to find out if the glossy black of the S6 space black Hermes will match the "space black" link bracelet. I suspect the link bracelet will be slightly more matte finish.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

TraserH3 said:


> I'm about to find out if the glossy black of the S6 space black Hermes will match the "space black" link bracelet. I suspect the link bracelet will be slightly more matte finish.


Per @DougFNJ , space black is the only black that matches well with the space black bracelet:




So I might have to buy the space black Hermès sooner or later despite the horrendous upcharge. 😐

Edit: see also here for the head-to-head comparison of space black vs. graphite:


----------



## BarracksSi

watchcrank_tx said:


> Per @DougFNJ , space black is the only black that matches well with the space black bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I might have to buy the space black Hermès sooner or later despite the horrendous upcharge. 😐
> 
> Edit: see also here for the head-to-head comparison of space black vs. graphite:


Go see them in-store if you can. It's the best way to remove any doubt for yourself.

I'm glad Doug switched to the brown table in more recent vids instead of the white, too, because everything looks black in that second vid.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

BarracksSi said:


> I'm glad Doug switched to the brown table in more recent vids instead of the white, too, because everything looks black in that second vid.


True, I just take what he says on faith when I can't really tell on screen.


----------



## BarracksSi

watchcrank_tx said:


> True, I just take what he says on faith when I can't really tell on screen.


"...you can see the difference here..."

yeah okay Doug


----------



## watchcrank_tx

We're laughing with you, Doug, not at you.  When it comes to occasional glitches in cinematography, I cut a lot of slack for the most thorough reviewer of digital and smart watches on YouTube.  Am hoping that reviews of the Series 7 are in the works.


----------



## Apoptosis

BarracksSi said:


> My first two were in plain stainless steel (not black), and color-wise, they match the link bracelet and Milanese mesh. The “endlinks” of the bracelet are polished on their sides, so they blend with the watch body surface, too.
> 
> Some in-store pics from back in the day —
> View attachment 16170583
> 
> 
> View attachment 16170584


Thanks for posting the images. 

I ended up also ordering the stainless link to go with the Ti watch. Now just for the looong wait.


----------



## jason1971

watchcrank_tx said:


> Why oh why won't Apple make the link bracelet in Ti? 😠


I hear great things about the Nomad Goods Ti bracelet for Apple Watch. Matches perfectly.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

jason1971 said:


> I hear great things about the Nomad Goods Ti bracelet for Apple Watch. Matches perfectly.


Hmm. Interesting. I actually don't mind non-adjusatable clasps much on titanium watches on titanium bracelets, especially when the links are short enough to fit only slightly loose when my wrist is at its minimum. Looks way nicer than the cheap steel bracelet from AliX I often wear on my 40mm too. While I admire the technology of the Apple link bracelet, something like this might make a lot more sense.


----------



## SaMaster14

Mine has shipped! I may do a short unboxing video tomorrow; there doesn’t seem to be a lot of content on the Hermes watches!


----------



## SaMaster14

Arrived!


----------



## ronalddheld

Thanks for the unboxing.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Booked an appointment to look at it on Monday, mainly to see the sizes. Whether I go Hermès and Link bracelet or Ti and aftermarket Ti bracelet or stick with Al and the cheap steel bracelet I have is an unrelated question I'll probably struggle with for a while after I've picked a size. Unless I decide to stick with 6.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

The screen on the 45mm is huge, and looks it. Seems it would solve my problem, but it might be too big. Screen on the 41 is noticeably bigger than my 40. On the fence, need to think about it and then see them again.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank_tx said:


> The screen on the 45mm is huge, and looks it. Seems it would solve my problem, but it might be too big. Screen on the 41 is noticeably bigger than my 40. On the fence, need to think about it and then see them again.


Saw them again and decided 45mm worked. The problem is the basic "sport loop" strap they come with sticks straight out at the lugs and makes the 45 look like the deck of an aircraft carrier overhanging my tiny T-Rex-like wrists. 🤣 On nearly any other strap, it fits large, but fine. It didn't seem any larger than the SuperOcean 42 I wore on the other wrist to have some comparison, so I'm pretty sure it will work for me.

Hemmed and hawed about what material to buy, but in the end the thought that Series 8 will likely be a large upgrade steered me clear of spending on Hermès in this generation, and the absence of a gray or black this year steered me away from aluminum. Have black titanium on the way (ETA early to mid December!), to be paired with the Nomad bracelet @jason1971 mentioned above.

If I hadn't needed a lot more visibility, and if I hadn't found 45 to work for me, I would have skipped this generation though. Screens are nice, but that's not enough cause to upgrade for anyone on a 4 or later unless they want the oxygen meter, in which case the 6 will soon be a bargain on the resale market.


----------

